# Fox and Coyote hunting around the Lankin area



## mireault88 (Mar 10, 2003)

I am from the grand forks area and my stepdad was originally fromt the lankin area which is where we do our deer hunting and some fishing. We were hoping to do some more fox and coyote hunting and during the deer season we haven't seen much. I was wondering how the fox and coyote hunting is going this year and where they are at? Any information will be appreciated. :sniper:


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

I might be wrong but didn't that area get hit real hard by mange a few years ago? I've heard they've had a hard time on the eastern part of the state getting going again. It's a love/hate relationship for us all anyways.

My guess that considering its on the fringe of pothole country that you'll find some in the slough bottoms. The same as it is for us out west.

Good luck.


----------

